# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Action >  Assassin’s Creed

## Akasey

Дата выхода игры 17 ноября 2009 г.
Жанр(ы) игры action
Разработчик игры Ubisoft Montreal
Издатель игры Ubisoft Entertainment

Сайт игры официальный Для компании Ubisoft 2007 год стал в определенной мере знаковым. Именно тогда начались их бесчеловечные эксперименты по внедрению в свои игры sandbox-геймплея. Идея простая – рисуем несколько десятков километров мира, выдаем игроку средство передвижения и позволяем выполнять миссии так, как душе угодно. Постановка и сценарии выкидываются за борт, а весь этот мир должен заиграть как-то сам по себе. Именно из-за такого подхода родилась скучная Far Cry 2 и весьма спорная Prince of Persia (2008). Ну а первым подопытным образцом как раз и стала Assassins’s Creed. Для тех, кто вдруг пропустил первую часть, не лишним будет напомнить завязку событий.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - мувик

сам играл в АС первую часть, игра оставляет незабываемые и неповторимые, правда удобнее всего пользоваться геймпадом. Жду вторую часть.

----------


## VirDignus

игра забавная, сам особо не играл, смотрел как брат играет, очень понравилась графика, может когда 2 часть выйдет и поиграю.

----------


## BiZ111

а какие требования?

----------


## Akasey

Минимальные:
процессор: Core 2 Duo 2,2 ГГц
память:	2 Гб
видеокарта: 256 Мб
дисковое пространство: 10 Гб

Рекомендуемые:
процессор: Core 2 Duo 2,5 ГГц
память:	3 Гб
видеокарта: 512 Мб
дисковое пространство: 12 Гб

----------


## BiZ111

Мда...требования колоссально бюджетные. Движок наверное кривой

----------


## Sadist

Играли-понравилось,масса впечатлений от прыжков с неимоверных высот в сено Интересные архитектурные шедевры,хороший геймплей,ну и конечно бои))

----------


## Sanych

Интересная игра. Продумана в плане истории и обучения. Если грамотно играть можно ещё и уровень интеллекта повысить .

----------

